# Partitive Case



## Emanresu

Thanks for the replys in the last thread

Do these sentences make sense if i im saying something is mine? Do these sentences sound like examples of the parativi case? Do all i add is a extra a to the end of the object? thanks


Minua taloa - My house

Tässä on minua taloa - here is my house

Minua koirra - My dog

Tämä on minua ystävaa koirra - This is my friends dog

kolme taloa - Three houses


----------



## jonquiliser

Hi, 

_taloa_ is indeed the partitive form of _talo_, but the construction "my XX" doesn't require partitive case. Also, _my_ is a possessive pronoun, i.e., the "genitive" of the pronoun _I_, and should therefore be "minu_n_" always. So:

Minun talo.
Tämä on minun talo.
Minun koira.
Tämä on minun ystävän koira.
Kolme taloa  (all numbers from 2 and up require the following noun to be in partitive)

The partitive is used, for example, with certain verbs, such as "love". Rakastan taloani (talo-a-ni). Also in negative sentences, i.e. Minulla ei ole taloa. And in many, many other cases.

As with the genitive, the partitive form of a word depends on the type of word. Sometimes you just add a/ä or ta/tä, other times there are other changes in the word as well.
Käsi - kättä (hand)
Meri - merta (sea)
Poika - poikaa (boy)

Etc.


----------



## Emanresu

following up, are these in proper parative case?

Juon kaksi kuppia kahvia - i drink 2 cups of coffee
Minä haluasini kolme olutta - i would like 3 beers
Sitä ovat neljä naista - Those are 4 women
Tarvin juoda kahvia - I need to drink some coffee
Voin asua ilman sinua - I can live without you
Minula ei ole koiraa - i dont have a dog


----------



## DrWatson

Emanresu said:


> following up, are these in proper par*ti*tive case?
> 
> Juon kaksi kuppia kahvia - i drink 2 cups of coffee
> Minä haluaisin kolme olutta - i would like 3 beers
> Nuo ovat neljä naista - Those are 4 women
> Minun tarvitsee juoda kahvia - I need to drink some coffee
> Voin asua(/elää) ilman sinua - I can live without you
> Minulla ei ole koiraa - i dont have a dog


 Very good! The partitive is used correctly in each sentence, but there are some minor other issues. Still, great work! 

The penultimate sentence means rather "I can reside without you", a better translation may be *Voin elää ilman sinua

*I replaced *Tarvin* with *minun tarvitsee*, since *tarvita* is used as an auxiliary verb here, and thus it requires the subject in genitive and the verb in 3rd person singular regardless the subject. The verbs *täytyä* and *pitää* are similar.


----------



## Emanresu

are these in the paratitive plural:

Ihmiset haluavat enemman vadelmat - The people want more raspberries
Tätä tie on viisikymmeniä kilometrejä kauan - This road is 500km long
Minullä on tyonyt seilä kuusi vuosia -i have worked there for 5 years
Kala ovat usien tuoreita tässä - The fish are often fresh here
Tänään on Kauniita - Today is beautiful


----------



## Emanresu

Emanresu said:


> are these in the paratitive plural:
> 
> Ihmiset haluavat enemman vadelmat - The people want more raspberries
> Tätä tie on viisikymmeniä kilometrejä kauan - This road is 500km long
> Minullä on tyonyt seilä kuusi vuosia -i have worked there for 5 years
> Kala ovat usien tuoreita tässä - The fish are often fresh here
> Tänään on Kauniita - Today is beautiful



are these correct?


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello - a few suggestions:



> Ihmiset haluavat enemm*ä*n vadelm*ia* - (The) People want more raspberries
> Tä*m*ä tie on viisikymmen*t*ä (50)/ viisisataa (500) kilometr*iä* *pitkä* - This road is 500km long
> Min*ä* o*le*n *ollut töissä *s*iel*lä kuusi vuo*tt*a -i have worked there for 5 years
> Kala*t* ovat us*ei*n tuoreita täällä - The fish are often fresh here
> Tänään on kauni*s*ta - Today is beautiful (or: "Tänään on kaunis päivä/ilma" - today is a beatiful day/the weather is beatiful today



Any number= singular partitive. Don't trust my corrections too much, wait til somebody corrects them.


----------



## Emanresu

thanks for the corrections! I was told that when expressing distances and time its in the partitive plural not singular


----------



## Hakro

As Jonquiliser said: "Any number = singular partitive".

Jonquiliser's corrections are all perfect.


----------



## dumitres

Hi, I just started learning some Finnish, so I have a whole bunch of questions.
Regarding the possessive though.....shouldn't the noun following the genitive pronoun receive a specific ending?
So "minun talo" shouldn't it actually be _"minun talo*ni"*_? 
10x


----------



## 880320

dumitres said:


> Hi, I just started learning some Finnish, so I have a whole bunch of questions.
> Regarding the possessive though.....shouldn't the noun following the genitive pronoun receive a specific ending?
> So "minun talo" shouldn't it actually be _"minun talo*ni"*_?
> 10x


First of all, welcome to the forum!

You're correct. In colloquial language, however, the possessive ending ("-ni" in this case) is often omitted, so you'll often hear people say "talo" rather than "taloni".


----------

